# A few pics of mine after a clean



## natty01 (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Looking good mate - very 8)

Love the 'clean' look.

Saj


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

That's pretty spectacular, mate


----------



## natty01 (Jul 17, 2009)

cheers guys! now has all red rear lights, a set of pole positions (that im selling ) also has new cone filter and aero blades. thinking about full red leather now! have a few small probs to sort out but very very happy! :wink:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

I like itin the third picture - very original look :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice I think you got the ride hight just right


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice! Shame about that massive seagull at the end though. Gotta hate it when that happens.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

prime76 said:


>


I cant get my foam that thick....I use snow foam and the karcher foam bottle attachment thing...

Ps. lovely looking car. Love the wheels.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Very nice mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ


----------



## natty01 (Jul 17, 2009)

wow cheers guys! now coded petrol cap same as wheels. to get the foam that thick i just turn the water down so you are useing more foam than water! ill get som pics up later too,is there a readers rides section?


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

prime76 said:


> to get the foam that thick i just turn the water down so you are useing more foam than water!


I'll give that a go! Cheers


----------



## bellamy (Feb 10, 2009)

where did you get the Bentley rims from?


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

bellamy said:


> where did you get the Bentley rims from?


Lets just assume there's a Bentley on bricks somewhere.... :lol:


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi, Another newboy ( well relatively) here, I was going to ask the same question about the foam thickness. I have a Champion pressure sprayer with bottle attachment, use Snowfoam but nowhere near the amount of clinging power as yourgoodself! :? Nice finish Buddy, well done!

Paul


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Love it everything is spot on 8) Wheels look fantastic worth more than some TT's :lol:


----------



## natty01 (Jul 17, 2009)

took me a while to get the foam thick! ill up date with pics soon


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Great car, wheels look spot on and as Andy said the ride height is bang on too. I think it would benefit from a QS rad and lower central grille to beef the front up a bit ;-)

Charlie


----------



## natty01 (Jul 17, 2009)

not sure bout the grill yet! ive painted the plastic bay bits same as wheels an petrol cap. may go for sum red leather an more power then some carbon


----------



## jammykirk (Jan 13, 2010)

hi, just new on here..lovely car have you lowered it??


----------



## natty01 (Jul 17, 2009)

few more pics after a clean now the snow has gone!


----------

